# I have a girlfriend :)



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

I met her on POF mid January and we have been talking ever since and been together for 3 dates. I messaged 10 girls but she was the only one who responded (I really liked her). The 3rd date was 2 days (a day before V-Day) and we had so much fun together and talked all day. She's super cute and the chemistry between us is great. She has the same interests as me (guitar, music, movies) and at the end of the day we kissed. We admitted to each other we want to be bf/gf so now I am in a relationship. Perfect timing for Valentines day :b


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Good for you!  Congrats.


----------



## VaeVictis (Jan 18, 2012)

Better one than none.


----------



## AmeriSwede (Jan 24, 2012)

Congrats man. I wish you both the best of luck in forming a great loving relationship. I myself am feeling a bit of a transformation right now in my life. I am looking to keep pushing forward with confidence.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Thats awesome congrats, best of luck!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Congrats Matt


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Thank you all for the well wishes! Sending positive vibes back at y'all, lol. I'm happy and smitten with her right now. I came hard from a breakup last year and was so despondent and disillusioned with dating thinking I was never going to be with anyone again....then this girl comes along  I just fought my fear and pushed forward with a "nothing to lose" attitude (it helped). I already miss her...all I want to do is kiss her and hug her, she said I make her happy  We're goin for a movie this Sunday...miss her touch already


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

wow tahgts a cute love story..


----------



## centrino (Sep 27, 2010)

Congrats!! Is she your very first GF?


----------



## TheLone Aji (Dec 4, 2011)

Lucky *******!!! Congrats !


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Congrats man~!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Congratulations, Ambivert!


----------



## andytenshi (Jan 21, 2012)

Well I'm glad things worked out for you. I try pof off and on, but usually get no responses.


----------



## smellsliketeenspirit (Sep 8, 2010)

NICE


----------

